
 Employee Termination As A Service? - erpa1119
http://www.quora.com/Human-Resources/Employee-Termination-As-A-Service
======
antidoh
It's called contracting, and you let the agency handle it.

------
erpa1119
Disclosure: I am the OP on Quora who posted the question.

